# 7/19/08 Racing on The SnakePit in Slatington, PA!



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*Click this link for the printable .pdf flier.


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

very cool allan and son david will try to be there thanx


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

Gene would it be ok if david just ran the first race we do have those cars ?


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

allan k said:


> Gene would it be ok if david just ran the first race we do have those cars ?


Sure, and ya never know someone else may have a spare Fray car.


----------



## allan k (Jul 2, 2008)

gene thanx !


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Bump'


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

Tomorrow's tip for the day...


*Dress COOL ! :thumbsup:*


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

How about some fans :tongue: and I always do


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

I got slammed again..........I really need to start practicing and tuning cars better.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

sethndaddy said:


> I got slammed again..........I really need to start practicing and tuning cars better.


We can help ya' with that :thumbsup:

Glad you made it over.


----------



## SwamperGene (Dec 1, 2003)

*Results*

The heat was definitely on this past Saturday, both on and off the track, as eight great racers gathered for another fun afternoon of racing on The SnakePit! First up was the Magnatraction/X-Traction race, with the reputation of the classic AFX chassis on the line as the X-Tractions have continually dominated this class. Bud Green once again showed his skills in this class, with his smooth Fast & Furious XT sitting in the winner's circle after the dust cleared.


BUT...the XT's were most definitely challenged by the Magnatractions this time, with Scott Dunlap's AFX Corvette finishing second by a lap and a half. A few laps further down at third was a tie between Bill Trotter's XT and my own AFX Shadow, with Bill taking me by a mere 6 sections. Even fifth and sixth place continued the XT/MT order, with two XT's rounding out the field. Clearly the AFX cars are still in the hunt, so this class will still provide alot of excitement in the future.

Next up was the FRAY/VHORS class race. This race was anyone's game for the most part, as during practice the cars all seemed pretty close. After the green flag dropped, it was another great race with these classic rockets. Scott Dunlap was keeping a solid lead with his 12-tooth VHORS setup, though myself and Chad Whitenight were defifitely keeping the pressure on. In the end, Scott had the win by 4 laps. In my second heat, right in the middle of a smooth middle-lane run, I popped a front axle and repaired it under green at the cost of a couple laps, but was still able bring it back for a second place finish, beating Chad by sections. Bill Trotter rounded out the top four with a nice smooth run despite grabbing the wrong controller as the race started. One note about this race...almost all of us finished nearly exactly as we did at the ECHORR introductory race last month. Scott gained just under a lap, most of us finished within sections of the last race. Chad made the biggest gain, almost a full five laps. This is something to think about going into the coming season....we all need to find a few tenths whether it's in our cars or driving!

Thanks again to everyone for coming...Mike and Tim it's always great to see you guys, too bad Les couldn't make it and we gotta get Eddie B. back again soon. Ed S., dude we gotta get those cars movin', you're a real threat on the track with a good ride as we've seen before. An honorable mention goes out to Eric Robeson for showing up late but still helping with marshalling and hanging out for a good rap session after the race.

Stayed tuned for the next event, August is a busy month for alot of guys but we may still be able to squeeze one in here. Again, great racing with a great bunch of guys, hope to see you at the next one!


----------

